# Getting rid of Freshwater Limpets



## BettaNard

Hey guys, recently I noticed this white speck on the glass of Castor's tank and at first I thought they were baby snails, but someone suggested they were freshwater limpets. So I googled away, and after seeing pictures, they are in fact limpets. 

I had a long hard look on my tank glass just before and they're really hard to spot because they're so tiny, but I think I may have a population boom of these little things all over my tank sides! I don't like it, I don't like them and how they make my tank look dirty!! 

Do they harm my plants or fishies? Anyone know how to get rid of them? Can I dose my tank with something to kill them but not harm my plants and fish? ( I have Castor in there with 12 Pygmy Corydoras) 

These are shots taken with a Macro lens because they are so tiny...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Limpets are harmless but if you want rid of them google "Freshwater Limpets: A Guide To Getting Rid Of Them" you'll get a guide.. 
If you ever plant o keep shrimp, nerites/other snails you have use a copper based treatment. Research to make sure it doesn't effect cory though.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

typo ever=never


----------



## anarchywulf

I have them in one of my tanks too! I think they came from the plants! They underwent a population outburst before becoming more manageable now. They don't harm the inhabitants in the tank as far as i can tell though they are unsightly. I normally crush them and feed them to the shrimps i have in the tank!


----------



## VillagerSparky

I still have them after many months of trying to get rid of them. I gave up and ot be honest I quite like them, they keep the glass clean.


----------



## NickAu

> I gave up and ot be honest I quite like them, they keep the glass clean.


Same with Trumpet snails


----------



## Laki

I have limpets in my 10g shrimp/betta tank. At first they were cute but now they're just annoying. All over the glass. I cannot dose because I keep shrimp! aaakkk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sounds like you have a lazy (or blind) betta to not be snacking on them. My blue eye gertrudea devoured them within hours when the fish were put in the tank.


----------



## Laki

My betta is pretty lame. He barely notices the shrimp and they know that so they're out constantly. He eats any non-veg food put in there which is annoying. And as for limpets, there is no way he cares about them. He is certainly not blind but I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't see the limpets, they move so slowly.


----------



## BettaNard

My betta won't eat them either lol, I've decided to just put up with them. Their population has stabilised so I'm hoping I don't see any more :/ I guess it's good they aren't harming my fishies and cleaning the algae off my tank walls


----------



## AstrosMom

I have a couple of them too. I think they hitchhiked with my tube plant from Petco. That's the newest thing I put in the tank. And the only live form, besides the fish.


----------

